# YINCHUAN | Greenland Center | 301m x 2 | 988ft x 2 | 58 fl | 54 fl | T/O



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
in shenzhen mostly shenzhen based companies are allowed to build. or at least the shenzhen government tries to give advantage to local firms as i understand it.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 银川小阳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 15 by Mr.Astroboy


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Aug 28 by 长武城


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by feipeng8865


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Forgot about these! Western China is not slowing down one bit.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by feipeng8865


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also forgot


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ a really good friend of mine is from yinchuan, so i think about this project from time to time


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

feipeng8865


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Supertalls for the Montana of China!


----------



## Rui-Silva (Oct 8, 2015)

06-10-2016 by bupashibai2012


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

feipeng8865


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via feipeng8865


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

feipeng8865


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via feipeng8865


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via feipeng8865


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via mt by 張_健在这里啊


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oh wow, what a picturesque area next to the supertalls!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

feipeng8865


----------

